# ACS assessment



## gajju2803 (Oct 20, 2016)

My wife has completed her B.Sc (Comp Sci) in 2005 and started to work as Junior engineer in First company(let’s say X) in March 2006.
Along with her work she applied for M.Sc (Comp Sci) in IGNOU University(open University) and completed her MSc in 2009.
If consider her work experience from year 2006, its 12 years till date. And Education wise, she has Master degree.

So my question is
How would ACS consider her Work Experience and Education qualification?
What points does she get for Work and Education?


----------



## gajju2803 (Oct 20, 2016)

Can anyone in this forum reply to my question? Acutually my spouse completed her MCA in 2011. 

is it worth showing MCA or BSC in CompScience to ACS for accessment?

thanks and regards,
Gajendra


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

gajju2803 said:


> Can anyone in this forum reply to my question? Acutually my spouse completed her MCA in 2011.
> 
> is it worth showing MCA or BSC in CompScience to ACS for accessment?
> 
> ...


As ACS is for Australia, you should post this to the Australia forum.


----------

